# [Behoben] Blu-ray wird nicht erkannt (LG BH10LS)



## Tin (8. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem beim erkennen einer Blu-ray.

Ich habe mir das LG BH10LS Laufwerk gekauft und es in einem externen Laufwerksgehäuse verbaut. Es wird alles soweit richtig erkannt. Ich habe die mitgelieferte Software installiert und ein Firmware Update gemacht. Das Laufwerk erkennt CDs und DVDs einwandfrei und kann diese auch abspielen/öffnen.

Wenn ich nun eine Blu-ray einlege, wird diese nicht erkannt bzw. das Laufwerk registriert, dass eine Disk eingelegt ist, zeigt diese aber als "Leeres Medium" an.

Ich habe einen Check mit dem CyberLink BD_Advisor gemacht. Dieser sagt mir, dass der Grafikkarten-Treiber nicht für die BD-Wiedergabe bereit sei. Ich habe aber soeben nochmal den Grafikkarten Treiber aktualisiert.

Weitere relvante Hardware:

2x HD5850 @ HD5870 Crossfire
Samsung BW2443 Monitor über DVI-DVI
Windows 7 64 Bit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir mit meinem Problem helfen.

Liebe Grüße,
Constantin


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Hilfe] Blu-ray wird nicht erkannt (LG BH10LS)*

Was passiert wenn du das Laufwerk im Rechner anklemmst?


----------



## Tin (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Hilfe] Blu-ray wird nicht erkannt (LG BH10LS)*

Per USB hat er beim ersten Anklemmen gemeldet: "Gerätetreiber weden installiert", "Das Gerät kann jetzt verändert werden".

Gerade hab ich das Laufwerk aus- und wieder angemacht, dann ist der Rechner abgestürzt.

Per eSATA wird nichts gemeldet, da es ja beim Booten bereits angeschlossen ist. Beide Varianten funktionieren derzeit nicht.

Ich bin gerade dabei mein System komplett neu aufzusetzen. Vielleicht hilft das ja.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Hilfe] Blu-ray wird nicht erkannt (LG BH10LS)*

Meine 1. Vermutung war ja das ev. der Kopierschutz greift und USB ist ja vielleicht auch nicht unbedingt für den Datenstream geeignet ( Vermutung ). Vielleicht waren / sind ja noch Treiberreste vom alten Grafiktreiber drauf die stören?


----------



## Tin (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Hilfe] Blu-ray wird nicht erkannt (LG BH10LS)*

Gerade hat er mir gesagt: "Das Gerät kann eine höhere Leistung erzielen, ....", als ich es nochmals angeschlossen habe. Das Laufwerk ist aber an einem USB-2.0 Port angeschlossen. Irgendwie ist das alles sehr seltsam.

Der Treiber ist eigentlich sauber installiert. Wenn das System neu aufgesetzt ist, werde ich mich noch Mal melden.

EDIT: Sehr seltsam. Jetzt hab nochmal eine Blu-ray eingelegt und er hat sie erkannt. Allerdings ruckelt die Wiedergabe sehr extrem.

EDIT: Das Ruckeln lag wohl daran, dass das Laufwerk als USB-1.o angebunden war. Mit eSATA funktioniert es nun einwandfrei.


----------

